# Php help anyone?



## Typhon (May 3, 2007)

I really need a php or some kind of scripting for better display and updating of my webcomics.  Once where I can just upload the image and it would do the rest on it's own would be ideal.  However I know jack when it comes to java and php.  Anyone want to help?


----------



## Cybergarou (May 3, 2007)

There are several options available that don't require much in the way of coding, depending on what sort of control you want over the webcomic.

The simplest thing for you to do is get an account at a site that hosts webcomics for free. Comic Genisis is one example. You can customize the look of the page within their limits. You have to watch the TOS though, one thing they require is that you include their ads.

If you have your own site or are willing to get one, a better option would be a content management system. You install them into your site and they give you fully functioning systems without having to write any code. (After making several CMS sites from scratch I adopted the policy "don't reinvent the wheel.") All you have to do is add the content. You would also want to customize the look, something I could give you a hand with though it's easier than most people realize. There are even content management systems just for webcomics.

Here's a link to a list of webcomic scripts and CMS. From the quick glance I took, Xcomic seems to be pretty good, though still developing. I've seen it in use before.


----------



## Typhon (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for the link! I'll look in to it.


----------



## codewolf (May 16, 2007)

Typhon said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link! I'll look in to it.



a good place just for code reference is w3schools
i generally go there when stuck using php


----------

